# ertellen von buttons in Corel DRAW10



## sunny (8. Februar 2002)

was meint ihr, ist das möglich?
Ich soll einen 2 D button erstellen, 
so wie die buttons von windows überwiegend sind, ich bin echt am verzweifeln, ich habe schon das gesamte Internet durchwühlt und trotzdem nichts zu diesem einen bestimmten button gefunden. Tausend andere Arten, aber nicht den den ich benötige!

Ich bin verloren, wenn mir keiner hilft, deshalb bitte ich euch darum! HELFT MIR!

Dankeschön- BUSSI schon mal im vorraus 

                knutsch!
                               Sunny


----------



## rycon (8. Februar 2002)

Warum unbedingt Corel ? Nimm einfach Paint. Mal dir was und schreib mit Corel den Button Text...fertig.


----------



## nickname (8. Februar 2002)

Klar geht das im Corel, Rechteck, und dahinter 2 Dreiecke, in 2 verschiedenen Farben für den Effekt! Hab mal eben schnell ein Beispiel gebastelt:

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## sunny (11. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nickname _
> *Klar geht das im Corel, Rechteck, und dahinter 2 Dreiecke, in 2 verschiedenen Farben für den Effekt! Hab mal eben schnell ein Beispiel gebastelt:
> 
> Gruss nickname :| *



Ich habe davon noch nicht soviel Ahnung, aber ist dieser Button dann auch internet- fähig? Wenn ernämlich gedrückt wird, soll er auch gerückt aussehen, sorry, für meine Ausdrucksweise, aber ich bin noch nicht so Computer erfahren!   Lene


----------



## nickname (11. Februar 2002)

Dafür brauchst Du ein 2. Bild, da würde ich die Dreiecke im Hintergrund einfach nur untereinander austauschen und als 2. Bild abspeichern. 
Für Deine Page musst Du dann "on mouse out" oder "on mouse down" und "on mouse over" benutzen. Wenn Dir das jetzt nichts sagt, solltest Du glaube ich entweder noch in ein paar Büchern wälzen, oder Dir in diesem Forum bei html oder Dreamweaver, oder womit Du auch immer Deine Seiten machen willst, noch einiges erstmal durchlesen.

Gruss nickname :|


----------

